# RN Bridge Program: Got in



## jedirye (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey all,
Figured I'd start a thread around here about those Paramedic to RN bridge programs you frequently hear about. There is one at my local community college; they have it every _other _year. I chose to apply this year (not only because I had the pre-req's done already) but due to the fact that I am in a great position in my life to do so- both financially and also commitment wise (no family, no kids, etc.) I have openly admitted that I do not have a plethora of experience under my belt yet, but am willing to do whatever it takes to make this work. I am mostly looking forward to seeing what happens when we drop our patients off at the door- the tests/results, blood work, continuity of care plans, final dx's, etc. (Not saying this couldn't have been done before, either, for that matter). The pay increase was never a factor for me in deciding this program, and we can chalk that up to my own naiveness if you will I suppose.
From what I've read they don't seem to be favored here much at all; I guess they are equated to "cutting corners" in a full time nursing program, etc. because they are typically half the usual length. My projected graduation date is May of 2010. I can't really give a fair opinion, I have not been in a full length nursing course nor am I even close to completion with this abbreviated program. I guess I will see when it is complete. 
My main concern right now is the program schedule (Monday through Thursday) and my 24/48 work schedule. I am unsure if I will be able to hold down this full time job. I am financially capable of taking a year off to focus on school directly, but as a fairly new paramedic I enjoy (in a petrified way, lol) what I do and there is a ton more to learn yet. I could take a part time job in the hospital ER working the weekends but I do not think I would learn/utilize my skills enough. Oh well. In the end if my work schedule is compromising my grades I will undoubtedly drop the job, but am holding out until that point yet. Thanks.

-rye


----------



## firecoins (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh Boy!  Here comes a pletera of posts against bridge programs.  
:excl:


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

You might find this article helpful in understanding where your educators will be expressing their concerns and what areas you should be aware of which were not covered in Paramedic school.

http://www.healthoccupations.org/resources/HUB%20VVC%20Paramedic%20to%20RN%20Feasibility%20Study.pdf



jedirye said:


> Hey all,
> I could take a part time job in the hospital ER working the weekends but I do not think I would learn/utilize my skills enough. -rye


 
In nursing you will have to get away from counting skills. Actually I would love to see the many pages of skills if RNs took the time to list them all. The skills come with the job and the knowledge. There are not that many skills unique only to a Paramedic that an RN doesn't do everyday in some parts of the hospital or on transport.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

I initially went through a bridge program, most only cut out a semester at the most (even then there usually an additional course prior to admission). All I can say is, any program you take to short cut anything, you will pay for later. I can assure this as working as a RN and then finishing my BS and BSN. 

Figure it this way, there was a reason it was traditionally designed as it was. 

R/r911


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 24, 2009)

*re*

I'll be doing the same thing as soon as my 4000 hour requirement is completed.  I'm not sure about your state but I am quite familiar with california's LVN - RN bridge which is now the same for the MICP - RN bridge.  The first 2 semesters of the RN program appear to be mosty CNA in scope along with basic medication math and some theory. Unless you were required as a pre-req to take Nutrition and Lifespan across the ages, i would jump into both.  The LVN are required to take these courses prior to bridge entry and by you taking them it would fill in alot of the educational gaps.  

Ive talked with paramedics that went through the full program and they are now kicking themselves for not holding out for the upgrade.  Everyone one of them felt the first 2 semesters was a complete waste of time and of no value to them if you've been around medicine a while.  

One thing to look forward to at the end though, is a straight forward NCLEX from what ive been told.  That and pretty much a job right out of school into an ER instead of being stuck on a floor somewhere doing the same thing day after day after day.............


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Corky said:


> I'll be doing the same thing as soon as my 4000 hour requirement is completed.  I'm not sure about your state but I am quite familiar with california's LVN - RN bridge which is now the same for the MICP - RN bridge.  The first 2 semesters of the RN program appear to be mosty CNA in scope along with basic medication math and some theory. Unless you were required as a pre-req to take Nutrition and Lifespan across the ages, i would jump into both.  The LVN are required to take these courses prior to bridge entry and by you taking them it would fill in alot of the educational gaps.
> 
> Ive talked with paramedics that went through the full program and they are now kicking themselves for not holding out for the upgrade.  Evreyone one of them felt the first 2 semesters was a complete waste of time and of no value to them.
> 
> One thing to look forward to at the end though, is a straight forward NCLEX from what ive been told.  That and pretty much a job right out of school into an ER instead of beig stuck on a floor somewhere doing the same thing day after day after day.............




Are you sure you know about anything regarding nursing? I really do doubt that passing the fundamentals of nursing is a waste of time. Kinda like saying by-pass EMT and advanced go straight to into cardiology portion of Paramedic school. The fundamentals is what teaches you the nursing process and how to prepare and do care plans. As well, detailed assessment techniques (which is NOT taught in Paramedic school). 

Most programs require nutrition and Life Span as a Psych course. If you do not have to take them, I would look at a another program or take them; that is if you want to pass the NCLEX. 

I have been a graduate of one for nearly 20 years and assisting and teaching in "bridge" programs for nearly a decade, so yes I have some knowledge of what they consists of. So many "hot dog" Paramedics bomb out after nursing school because they cannot function except in a ER setting, main reason they lack to understand general medicine. 

Let me assure you of this, although I hate (med surg) or floor nursing it should NEVER be regarded as doing the same thing over and over. My full respect of a good med surg nurse is high.


----------



## jedirye (Jun 24, 2009)

Pre-req's for this bridge included: A/P I/II with labs, Microcomputer Apps, Psychology, Microbiology/lab, and Science of Human Nutrition. Co-req's include: English Comp, Ethics, and Life span development (which I've completed already).

I anticipated people would be against it, though not sure why. I've heard people equating the bridge programs with cutting corners, etc. but I don't quite see that. You're not taking a kid off the street and throwing them into a three semester long nursing program. There are certain pre-req's/co-req's that must be completed, in addition to your pre existing medical knowledge which was acquired in medic school which you are given credit for...


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

Corky said:


> Ive talked with paramedics that went through the full program and they are now kicking themselves for not holding out for the upgrade. Everyone one of them felt the first 2 semesters *was a complete waste of time and of no value to them.*


 
I wouldn't bet on that.  I've seen enough nursing programs and their students over the years to know that those who appear cocky and didn't take "all that nursing process theory" seriously.  They suck as nurses and at bedside patient care even though they still think they are God's gift to both the nursing and EMS profession.   The problem is they absorbed so little due to their attitude that they are very clueless as to what they don't even know.  And, shame on any nursing program that allowed these fools to make through without being washed out.   



Corky said:


> One thing to look forward to at the end though, is a straight forward NCLEX from what ive been told. That and pretty much a job right out of school into an ER instead of beig stuck on a floor somewhere doing the same thing day after day after day.............


 
There again one shouldn't get too over confident.  The market for nursing is now very competitive with BSN grads coming out with impressive resumes.  As well, they took their full share of hospital clinicals to get the recommendations from nurse managers who start looking over potential recruits early.  If you enter a program later and are struggling with nursing skills and theory that others have already had a year to master, few managers will be impressed.    Our ICUs and even the ED will not hire grads from Excelsior (even with the 2 years of experience in another state) or Bridge programs.  They will work the floors and then apply to a higher level of care unless they have an impressive work history already established in the ICUs with the exception of the Excelsior grads.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

jedirye said:


> I anticipated people would be against it, though not sure why. I've heard people equating the bridge programs with cutting corners, etc. but I don't quite see that. You're not taking a kid off the street and throwing them into a three semester long nursing program. There are certain pre-req's/co-req's that must be completed, in addition to your pre existing medical knowledge which was acquired in medic school which you are given credit for...


 
Did you read the link I posted. It has many of the reasons.

While both the RN and the Paramedic are part of medicine, they have very different education/training paths.

As well there is the nursing and hospital culture. While some Paramedics do make it through a nursing bridge program and even get their RN, not all may feel comfortable enough to actually work as an RN.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 24, 2009)

*re*

Rid i agree and thats why i said if they have not been around medicine, if they have in some capacity either as a CNA on a floor or a ER tech with an RN staff that had the time to talk to them about nursing.  

And dont get me wrong i have all the respect in the world for the nurses that work M/S/T.  Just not ever in my plans.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 24, 2009)

jedirye said:


> Pre-reqreq's for this bridge included: A/P I/II with labs, Microcomputer Apps, Psychology, Microbiology/lab, and Science of Human Nutrition. Co-req's include: English Comp, Ethics, and Life span development (which I've completed already).
> 
> I anticipated people would be against it, though not sure why. I've heard people equating the bridge programs with cutting corners, etc. but I don't quite see that. You're not taking a kid off the street and throwing them into a three semester long nursing program. There are certain pre-reqreq's/co-req's that must be completed, in addition to your pre existing medical knowledge which was acquired in medic school which you are given credit for...



The reason you don't see cutting the corners is because you don't understand nursing or the nursing process yet. Just how much generalized medicine you really know? How much do you know about administering 50 to 60 different type of medications within one hour? Do you really think your up to be responsible for the care of 5, 7, or even 10 patients at one time? For 8 hours? 


What many fail to recognize is that you probably immediately will be considered a Senior level nursing student. That means your first clinical, you will probably be caring for multiple patients, reviewing charts, passing medications, performing multiple assessments and be a team leader responsible for assigning staffing and acuity. Yeah, after just a a couple of weeks after class starts. Meanwhile clinicals, care plans, research papers, tests, and corequisites

Again, LPN usually run circles around Paramedics because they are used to such assignments already. Sure, Paramedics do better in ICU and acute settings where is there is one on one but in medical surgical, OB, L & D and even Psych.. many are lost. 

It is not that the material is hard, but lengthy. Finishing a 1500 page book in two weeks in not uncommon to be tested over all of it that following week . Again, snippets of material over a large amount in comparison of detailed material over few subjects. 

Come back this fall and tell me how well your doing and how "easy" it is. I wish you luck, as I tell all nursing students, you will need it. Enjoy the summer now.. this will your last break until your finished. 

R/r 911


----------



## silver (Jun 24, 2009)

It may not be that relevant now, but even if you want to ever move up in the world of nursing understanding the theory behind nursing and nursing workflow is vital. Just to get to be an administrative nurse manager, theory is important.
Besides there are so many things that need to be taught in theory that paramedics just don't need to deal with ie. patient education, long term care and developing an individualized care plan.


----------

